# Newest Partner in My Woodworking Escapade...



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

oh, I'd love to have one! Been eyeing the deluxe 14" from Rikon, but I don't think my old electrical would handle it


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Gotta love those Rikons. Congrats on the new toy and best wishes with it. I am not surprised at what your Woodcraft manager did for you. They have some great folks running their stores.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

NICE! I would love one if I only had room for it.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a friend who is in the process of becoming quite a good luthier give me gushing praise for this saw.. He re-saw's his own stock for the guitars and absolutely loves this saw.


----------



## CathyG (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought this saw several years ago and THE BEST thing I did was buy a 3/4" Wood slicer re-saw blade for it. That blade slices through anything so smoothly it's like slicing butter. I would highly recommend one!


----------

